# Charlton Heston's gun vault



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I must admit, I'm a tad jealous!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I would think for the value of all of those guns, he'd have a better set of chairs to sit on then the one's in the picture. they look like something out of a dorm or an office!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

shot1buck said:


> I would think for the value of all of those guns, he'd have a better set of chairs to sit on then the one's in the picture. they look like something out of a dorm or an office!


Those are the replacement coaches, the good ones got bullet holes in them not long after they were put in the vault. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Impressive yes but the collection did not belong to Charlton Heston.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/architecture/gunvault.asp


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Ken G said:


> Impressive yes but the collection did not belong to Charlton Heston.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/architecture/gunvault.asp


dang it, I hate getting snoped! LOL


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Chairs were a dead giveaway! LOL


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> I would think for the value of all of those guns, he'd have a better set of chairs to sit on then the one's in the picture. they look like something out of a dorm or an office!


it just goes to show where this persons true interest lies


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Still a great collection. I have always thought that once I had the money it would be fun to try and collect a firearm from each war. Maybe start on our side then (if money allowed) on the opposition side. A buddy of mine has a civil war muzzleloader that was used in the war. It was pretty cool holding a piece of history. You could even see marks on one side of it from the gunpowder marks of the guy standing next to him in tight formation.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I would like to have one of those BARs.


----------

